# Sigh...my sister played dress up



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

One day my dog is going to bite her and I am going to laugh 














































I dont know why he allows this to happen...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:rofl: Poor dog. Love the one with the jeans!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thats not all of them. The others were not appropriate to post here..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh boy.....


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

He sits there an takes it. He even comes over to get dressed. Hes not normal. She even got to the cats...


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

:laugh: That's so funny, although it creeps me out a little I like the last one, he looks so funny!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute cute


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

The last one has a tune starting in my head...

"Matchmaker, matchmaker, find me a a find, catch me a catch..."

Adorable!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are really cute pictures! LOL!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

The one with the jeans is hysterical! I love them, thanks for posting.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Cute! Future calendar model!


----------



## Paul_R (May 8, 2011)

Oh the shame!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

i love the pics great dog


----------

